# 20 hp Evinrude rope start hard to pull?



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys, just bought a used stauter 14 ft with an evinrude 20hp tiller rope start. It is really hard to pull with the plugs in and easy with them out. Im new to engine repair and could use some advice. Bought new plugs for it and new gas and oil. Plan on restoring the boat with new paint and adding a poling platform. In the mean time would like to work on the motor.. Thanks for any help.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Also, im new to tiller motors. Any idea where the handle should be placed when trying to start?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

typically the handle should rotate to a stop position that advances the throttle just a little bit, most wont let you rev in neutral, but will enough to get it started, this might help in the pull as well, it opens the throttle blades enough to lighten the suction, 2 strokes have compression on both sides of the piston, by opening the throttle a little it usually helps enough to aid in pulling that stinkin rope.. hope this helps


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Kenny, got it though. Little oil in the cylinders with plugs out, pull a few times wait a few minutes, more oil more pulls freed up the cord. Wd40 on the rope recoil. Checked plus for fire, they fired. Plugs back in and now it runs!!


----------

